# Engine turns off, but nothing else



## Hossdawg (Aug 21, 2019)

Howdy folks. I've got a 2009 Murano with the V6 and push button starting. Problem now is you can shut off the motor but the lights, fan, dash and stereo will stay on. Only way to shut them off is to pull the battery cable. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hossdawg said:


> Howdy folks. I've got a 2009 Murano with the V6 and push button starting. Problem now is you can shut off the motor but the lights, fan, dash and stereo will stay on. Only way to shut them off is to pull the battery cable. Any ideas?


The IPDM control module may be defective. Here's a test for the IPDM:

Testing the IPDM: Turn the ignition key to the on position, press your door switch 10 times, turn the ignition off then turn it back to the on position. If you do this right your horn will beep and the oil light will start flashing. The defroster ,headlights,cooling fans,wipers,and compressor clutch will cycle, so make sure that your hood is open so you can here the clicks of the compressor clutch. This is called the auto active test and this tests the main relays in the IPDM.


----------



## Hossdawg (Aug 21, 2019)

That's the problem, I can't do anything. Hazard lights, headlights, engine fan and dash lights are on. But you can't do anything with push button


----------



## Hossdawg (Aug 21, 2019)

rogoman said:


> The IPDM control module may be defective. Here's a test for the IPDM:
> 
> Testing the IPDM: Turn the ignition key to the on position, press your door switch 10 times, turn the ignition off then turn it back to the on position. If you do this right your horn will beep and the oil light will start flashing. The defroster ,headlights,cooling fans,wipers,and compressor clutch will cycle, so make sure that your hood is open so you can here the clicks of the compressor clutch. This is called the auto active test and this tests the main relays in the IPDM.


It was the IPDM and the salvage yard had on for $35. It's up and running again. Sorry for the late reply but work has really gotten sideways with loads.


----------

